
Ask HN: How are posts being reparented? - jolmg
I&#x27;ve noticed twice now, and commented once about it here with a picture of the post hierarchy before the reparenting happened:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20246152<p>Here is the picture of the hierarchy before:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.postimg.cc&#x2F;W1ytffL2&#x2F;hn-post-moving.png<p>And here is how it is now:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20244726<p>Is it automatic, or done by mods, or is there an option to do that that I&#x27;ve missed or that is gained on reaching some karma threshold?
======
gus_massa
The mods have some superpowers. Probably they thought that the comment makes
more sense as a top level comment than as a reply to the other comment that is
a link to a cached version, while the webpage was not working.

For an official reply, you can ask the mods hn@ycombinator.com

